# Romero & Juliet



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

*Romeo & Juliet*

Tank of Fuel £70
Wash and Wax £10
New Airfilters £40
insurance £1450





Knowing that your new car is quicker than your girlfriends (soon to be)........................Priceless!!!


I gave the skyline a good clean again, then we headed off down to the girlfriends parents for the weekend.

While we were down there, I thought we would take a few pics of the cars, Shame the New GTR hasnt arrived yet as it would have been a great lineup!



































































My highlight for the weekend was driving my Brother-in-laws New Aston martin Vantage......................................and also finding out that my skyline is also quicker than that too, 

but OMG the drive was unreal, the 4.3 V8 sounded awesome, also the build quality was madness, especially as it had the sports pack with 19" rims and half Cage


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice job, love clean black R32 GTRs:smokin:


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Lovely looking cars, The V8 vantage especially as an everyday supercar is excellent. I have just been looking around one myself and they are absolutely gorgeous.

Your 32 must be running a fair bit of power to beat the aston then?


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

ive been told it should be about 330 but its never been rolling roaded, ive only had it a short while so im still getting used to it but OMG is it suprising a lot of people!


----------



## etikoner (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow, that R32 looks pristine, Very straight and clean. And your wife has good taste too, haha.


----------

